

Ballmer: "[Microsoft's online unit] are 3 year olds playing basketball with 12-year olds!" - jimbokun
http://www.forbes.com/technology/2007/10/18/microsoft-google-domination-technology-software-cx__wt_1018microsoft.html
"You're 3-years-old and you're playing basketball with 12-year-olds. You're going to dunk on the other guys some day!"<p>If that's what the CEO really thinks, maybe time to short MSFT.
======
henning
Part of Microsoft's history is actually being good when it really matters, I
don't know if they still have that in them.

'Asked if he thought Google's word processing and spreadsheet applications
were good, Ballmer was blunt: "No, I don't."'

He's right, you know.

------
gscott
That statement predicts the growth of the online unit will trump the growth of
other units. I believe Ballmer is just too smart for most people to understand
and he uses his own language, he doesn't care if others understand he knows
that only action is going to prove himself correct.

~~~
joeguilmette
He comes off as arrogant and psychotic.

~~~
gscott
Might be from subliminal programming in windows itself that flashes on the
screen so fast that you don't notice but your subconscious does. I use windows
and I am just like him, I use lots of weird analogies that no one appreciates.

